# Товарищи объединяйтесь для общего дела!!!



## VasiaHKKI (20 Янв 2013)

Всем Доброго времени суток! Наткнулся в Википедии на определение "Аккордеон", хочу привести несколько отрывков:
Цитата:


> ...В конце XIX века аккордеоны в большом количестве изготавливались в Клингентале (Саксония). До сих пор, одними из самых распространённых в России являются аккордеоны немецкой фирмы Weltmeister различных марок, например, Diana, Stella, Amigo. Встречаются также другие фирмы-производители, как зарубежные (Horch, Hohner, Bugari Armando), так и советские и российские «Берёзка», «Меркурий», «Ленинград», «Спутник», «Юность», «Акко»)...


 А где же такие фирмы как Pigini, Scandalli, Vignoni, Тула, Юпитер? Аккордеоны Березка, Ступник и т.д. уже давным давно устарели. Сейчас совершенно другое время!
Цитата:


> Среди композиторов, писавших музыку специально для аккордеона, можно отметить Яна Тьерсена (композитора фильма Амели).


 С каких пор композитор Ян Тирсен пишет музыку специально для аккордеона?
Товарищи аккордеонисты и баянисты я предлагаю создать мощную базу знаний в википедии про наши любимые инструменты, про наших многоуважаемых преподователей и профессоров, композиторов про наших замечательных лауреатов конкурсов! Не оставим без внимания многочисленные конкурсы которые ежегодно происходят по всему миру.
Вместе мы сможем написать достоверную информацию!
Покажем миру современный аккордеон!
Кто готов поддержать мой оптимизм?


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2013)

VasiaHKKI писал:


> Кто готов поддержать мой оптимизм?



Я


----------



## VasiaHKKI (20 Янв 2013)

Вот примерный список пунктов:
1. История создания аккордеона
2. Эволюция аккордеона
3. Разновидности аккордеона (классика, варьете, электро-аккордеон…)
4. Фирмы аккордеона (Зарубежные и отечественного производства, старые модели и современные)
5. Известные мастера
6. Известные преподаватели и профессора
7. Композиторы (писавшие музыку именно для аккордеона)
8. Композиторы-баянисты, чью музыку также исполняют на аккордеоне.
9. Исполнители (здесь только аккордеонисты разных поколений)
10. Известные конкурсы
11. Книги
12. Сайты
Все пункты нужно осветить наиболее подробно.
В Википедии есть также хорошие темы про баян и гармонь. Их тоже можно доработать. Нет темы про банданеон.
Работы очень много, я предлагаю разделиться.
Товарищи! Кто хочет помочь этому очень важному и нужному делу пишите про что будете писать. Даже можно объединиться, чтоб 2-3 человека писали про одну тему. Помощь нам очень нужна.
Это нужно всем нам.


----------

